# Bubble fix?



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

Last night I was putting flexcoat on my guides and because I wasn't especially careful, my epoxy was was riddled with bubbles. I have tried to use a lighter in the past as well as a couple quick passes with a heat gun on low, both caused some complications that I felt were unacceptable. So instead, I breathed on the guides as they rotated on the drying motor. Worked like a charm. My technique was to huff like I was trying to fog up a mirror. Aside from looking crazy and potentially making my guides have a bad breath smell, I can't see any downsides. Anyone else ever try this? 

I used Threadmaster Lite so if you use a higher viscosity product I could see where the "technique" may not be as effective.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Lots of old timers use a coffee stirrer and pinpoint their breath to do the same thing you are describing.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I find that pouring the mixed epoxy into an aluminum pie pan or even a sheet of aluminum foil works well to get rid of the bubbles. Epoxy cures by an exothermic reaction between the resin and the hardener by creating epoxides as it cures. Reducing the "heat" in the mix, ie, dissipating it with the aluminum foil slows down the curing thereby allowing the bubbles to pop out. When the epoxy is spread out thinly, the bubbles don't have far to travel to pop.


----------

